# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  الاغذية التي تؤثر على الحالة النفسية بشكل ايجابي

## alsonds

الاغذية التي تؤثر على الحالة النفسية بشكل ايجابي






[IMG][IMG]cid:image001.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG][/IMG]

    يساعد على اشاعة الهدوء النفسي والعصبي : التمر

[IMG]cid:image002.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG]

    يحسن المزاج ويشعرالانسان بالسعادة والعافية : الثوم

[IMG]cid:image003.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG]

    ينير القلب ويحبس الشيطان والوسوسة اربعين يوما : الرمان

[IMG]cid:image004.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG]

    يساعد على الاسترخاء والراحه : الخبز الاسمر

[IMG]cid:image005.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG]

    يذهب الغم :العنب

[IMG]cid:image006.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG]

    يرقق القلب ويدمع العين ويذهب الكبر : العدس

[IMG]cid:image007.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG]

    ينير القلب ويشد العقل : الخل

    يفيد في تنمية الذكاء وهدوء الاعصاب : الخيار

[IMG]cid:image008.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG]

    يساعدان على ازالة التعب والكابة: البرتقال والجريب فروت

    له تاثير في الحد من الاكتئاب : السمك

    يزيد في العقل، تركه والاكثار منه مفسده : اللحم

[IMG]cid:image009.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG]

    شربه يشيع الهدوء النفسي ويزيل الانقباض والتوتر العصبي : الدارسين والزنجبيل

[IMG]cid:image010.jpg@01CA1A55.FD10CF00[/IMG]

    يزيد الذكاء : العسل

    *-*-*-*-*-*-*

    بعض الاغذية التي تؤثر على الحالة النفسية بشكل سلبي

    يقسي القلب : كثرة اللحم

    يورث النسيان : كثرة اكل الجبن

    تسبب النعاس والكآبة والخمول : الزيوت الردئة

    قسوة القلب وقلة الرافة والرحمه : اللحم غير حلال الذبح

    تؤثر اخلاق هذا الحيوان على اخلاق اكله مثل القذارة والنفسية وموت القلب وعدم الغيرة على العرض : لحم الخنزير

     المواد الحافظة والملونه والسكر الابيض والملح المكرر

    تراكم السموم بالجسم مما يسبب الخمول والنعاس والشعور بالاكتئاب والتعب بالإضافة الى تاثيرها على صحة الجسم

----------

